# Oil Well Stimulation



## محمد الاكرم (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام
Oil Well Stimulation




http://oildata.blogspot.com/2010/02/oil-well-stimulation-by-schechter.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## direct.drill (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم 

كتاب مفيد جدا


----------



## ج.ناردين (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك لروعة ما قدمت
دمت بخير


----------



## تولين (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------

